# Bahamas



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking to charter a cat in bahamas this fall. Any recommendation on charter companies and 7-8 days itinerary.
thanks
Herve


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

From a recent sheet,I noticed Florida Yacht
Charters (1.800.537.0050) has two cats in the
Bahamas running about $3100 to 3700 per week.

I''ve chartered monohulls down there, not cats
but a cat makes sense...its pretty shallow.
Good luck.


----------

